# sick leaf?



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, these plants are in their forth week of flowering and I keep finding these! Tell me this is normal and i will breath a little easier. I just fertilized two days ago.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

Did you say miracle grow in another thread?
If so you need a "bloom" formula fert. Regular miracle grow has way too much nitrogen for flower and you will be flushing the hell outa the soil. Also, you want to check you soil PH.
To accurately know what the problem is PH has to be determined first.
Other wise I wish someone would give me a plant like that that is a well taken care of plant.


----------

